

The Curse Of Smart People - shimonamit
http://apenwarr.ca/log/?m=201407

======
w_t_payne
I am fortunate and privileged enough to have worked with a reasonably large
number of very smart people ... and the very best of them seem to be
characterized by a sense of humility and a seemingly instinctive preference to
ask questions rather than answer them.

------
greenyoda
Extensive discussion here from four days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7968833](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7968833)

------
KarenS
This makes my dad make so much more sense.

